# Hi, when will i remove my female betta after breeding?



## qtcpol (Mar 2, 2014)

Good day,

I tried to breed my Blue/Red Crown tail with my female betta(still don't know her breed since im new to this) they've been together for 24 hours now and when i woke up i saw them doing the embrace thing and eggs were popping out of my female betta.

I was wondering how long will it take for them to do the embrace before i separate the female?

Thank you in advance for the replies.


----------



## Cupcake21 (Jan 6, 2014)

I would say until they are no longer trying to embrace and no more eggs are being released. (chasing, nipping, etc)


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Once the eggs have all been released the male will generally chase her to a corner away from the nest (or, in my case, she hid under an IAL directly under it =_= ). You should remove her then.


----------



## qtcpol (Mar 2, 2014)

i see, right now my female betta's still active but shes just staying in the corner, whe nshe tries to go near the nest, the male would chase her now. i think this is the sign that i should separate her from the male.

thank you for the replies, this would be my first time to breed, i hope this would be successful. i would be reading all guides about nurturing fries.

ill keep you guys updated when the eggs have hatched.

BTW, 1 more question when will i remove the male betta?

Heres a picture of my male betta.

View attachment 317402


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

When the fry are free swimming. If you look on youtube you will find several videos which will show you what to look for.


----------



## qtcpol (Mar 2, 2014)

i see, right now i can see some eggs hatched, when they fall they swim back up. some still falling on the floor.


----------



## kevonnn (Feb 5, 2014)

You did leave dad in right?


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Please do not breed without researching the subject.


----------



## qtcpol (Mar 2, 2014)

i did read guides from this forum and other sites aswell about breeding, i was just asking for more details. yeah i did, hes busy all day picking up the eggs. i can see those "hair strand like" below the bubble nest.


----------

